

Show HN: Logr. The minimalist Python blogging solution. - brewerhimself
https://github.com/BrewerHimself/Logr

======
antidoh
"If you wanted an article named An Introduction to Software Engineering to
appear in the Software category, the location of the file would look like
this:

    
    
        /articles/Software/intro_to_software_engineering.md"
    

And if an article fits in more than one category, would you put soft links to
that article in various other category directories?

I might not have made the categories implemented as directories, although I
understand your desire for simple as possible.

~~~
brewerhimself
I hadn't considered that some posts may fall into multiple categories, but
I'll give it some thought. In the mean time, just choose whichever category
works better.

------
brewerhimself
I'm very interested in hearing some feature requests or any issues you notice.
Feel free to post here so others can comment on your comment.

